# Players read Preseason Predictions



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.nba.com/suns/video/2014/04/21/predictionsfeaturemov-3245202

This was pretty funny. Though I wish there was more rubbing people's face in it though. Or some stats shown.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wish there was a way to embed videos from NBA.com @Basel, but regardless that was a funny video.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

The end was great. Dragic and Hornaceks response to the 16 wins. Green "that's cold blooded".


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> Wish there was a way to embed videos from NBA.com @Basel, but regardless that was a funny video.



Looked into it. Not finding a way to do it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> The end was great. Dragic and Hornaceks response to the 16 wins. Green "that's cold blooded".


Green's faces were priceless throughout.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Looked into it. Not finding a way to do it.


This isn't usually a big deal because the NBA tends to post these sorts of videos to their exclusive youtube page, but this one is not yet in that number.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Green's faces were priceless throughout.


Ya, wish they had a bit more fun with it. But still good.


----------

